

What's the worst that could happen? Ask Airbnb - jbreinlinger
http://fun2rent.posterous.com/63033754

======
fzrboy91
This article touches on a few areas in owners renting out their assets for
profit. Not only could one be devastated by a ransacked home but also if a
renter would trash a boat rented through a peer to peer site. My question is
can vacation, and room sharing sites provide insurance to protect owners?

